#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PPT Chart not updating during macro execution

## JustinGlasgow

Hello all, 

I'm writing a macro to create charts in PPT (the code sits within a module in excel). I'm able to create the charts and add the data to the chart datasheet. However, the chart isn't updating until after the macro is done executing. There are 4 series in the data, but the chart is only showing the first three until the macro is done executing. If I try to reference the 4th seriescollection, the macro crashes saying "Invalid parameter". Once the macro is complete, the chart updates to show the fourth series. 

Does anyone have any solutions to this issue? I'm using Office 2007. 

I've tried chart.refresh and DoEvents. Neither seems to fix the issue.

----------

